# Planted Field Forage for a Chicken Run



## KittyCat (Dec 1, 2010)

What combinations of free range forage do you plant in your chicken run? I use Landino clover but would like to add a second and third grass/grain. Clover grows close to the ground so whatever is combined with it can't overshadow or crowd it out .In addition, certain types of forage have tough stems and chickens will not eat it and its nutrient value is questionable. Also, depending on where you live local planted forage may not be suitable for other regions of the country.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Barley grows a lush young plant that chickens should thrive on, the down side is it would have to be planted each cycle and would grow tall if not grazed. I have notice that some strains of clover only grow as tall as the surrounding plants. rye might be a good choice, it will regrow as long as it never reaches seed stage, true of many grains.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I seed rye grass - it is easy seed for me to get, inexpensive and they love it. 

It needs to be planted each year. I only do about 5,000 sq feet.


----------

